# Remote freezing on Directv Central screen



## ericd555 (Jan 8, 2006)

I just installed a seagate upgraded hard drive and am now having problems with the remote freezing up when I switch to the Directv central screen. I am unable to use any of the buttons. I tried unplugging the unit and replugging. It goes through the set up fine but when I click on the tivo button the same thing happens ie; remote freezes and unable to use any functions. What's strange is that it didn't happen immediately after installing the upgrade. We have been using it for about a week and a half without problems.

Just wondering if anybody has had this happen?

Thanks!


----------

